
Twitter has shut off the ability for some people to tweet after hack - aspenmayer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/15/21326372/twitter-hack-bitcoin-scam-new-tweets-shut-off-verified-accounts
======
aspenmayer
The hack itself, on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275)

